# ATI tool causing lag in CS:S



## qbert3 (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, I've been playing counter strike: source a lot lately and I noticed ATI tool causes random lags to happen while in game.  These lags will make everything delayed.  I thought it was my keyboard at first until I tried playing without ATI tool open.  Im postive its ATI Tool I tried both the recent 0.24 and beta 0.25 versions.  The lags/delays last about 10seconds and become uncontrollable.  

the lags also happen when I run ati tool with no OCing. not sure whats causing it? the lags happen like every 10-30minutes.  Ive also tried running cs:s without ati tool for a few days.. no errors occured.

my system (copied from a my sig on another forum to lazy to edit)

Athlon 64 4000+ :: Nvidia nForce3 Ultra k8n Neo2 :: ATI AIW X800XT agp :: 2gb Corsair XMS D400 :: X-530 Logitech 5.1 Speakers :: Super Lanboy :: 3dMark05 = 6950 (594/585)


----------



## qbert3 (Jan 5, 2006)

looked into this a little more. When I had these lag issues I was using the "Dynamic based on the GPU temp" option in the fan control.  I switched it over to "try to keep GPU temp at" and things have been fine since.


----------



## Damjam (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I seems to have same problems, but on every game if i use ATITool. It start happening after i installed Beta 10 few months back. Shame, i relly like ATITool and easily the best OC/Fan control etc software out there, but this "lag" ain't the thing what i like to get 

I tried every fan control, but no luck, anybody any other tips?

Thanks.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 17, 2006)

well the fan speed lock is a definate way to keep that down. it sounds like the computer hitches when temps get high enough and the fan kicks on high. also if you set a clock speed you can exit out of atitool and the clock will stay. you will lose monitoring capabilities but you should not experience lag.


----------



## Damjam (Jan 17, 2006)

KennyT772 said:
			
		

> well the fan speed lock is a definate way to keep that down. it sounds like the computer hitches when temps get high enough and the fan kicks on high. also if you set a clock speed you can exit out of atitool and the clock will stay. you will lose monitoring capabilities but you should not experience lag.



No, that didn't help either. And not sure bout that fan control, but i keep it allways 100% over 60 temps. Problem there maybe? I really don't know what that could be, tryed everything what i know what to try


----------



## Aandor (Jan 20, 2006)

I have mine set on Fixed Percentage: 100%. Gotta cool the shit down baby.


----------



## CrunchTime (Feb 15, 2006)

I did a google search and found this thread...

Im having the same problem and turned off the fan options etc, and the problem still exsists.

I have an x1900xtx - this never happened on my x800xt

Please help!


----------



## OpTicaL (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm not having this problem, but I noticed I'm getting lower fps in CS:S after I overclock. I have a ATi Radeon X850 XT oc'ed to PE speeds (540/590) attached to azalman vf700-cu vga cooler (35/31 idle, 60~62/39~41 max load)

When I lower it back to default x850xt speeds I get a stable and constant 45fps under intense firefights (5 nades exploding, 3 paras going off at the same time). Weird....because I'm thinking, shouldn't I get higher fps in games with my overclock?


----------



## mR Yellow (Feb 22, 2006)

Are u guys talking about lag or a delay in movement when playing games. ie u will keep moving forward even tho u not pressing any keys for a couple of seconds.?

Cause that is the problem im having with ATiTool. Problem dissapears when closing it.


----------



## Megatron (Feb 23, 2006)

I got to this thread via a thread on rage3d, Ive been swapping drivers like there's no tomorrow but I didnt think to disable ATItool.  In that thread it said lowering priorty of the game (yes lower) will fix it, but if ATItool is the culpret then no matter how cute it is, its got to go.


----------



## mR Yellow (Feb 24, 2006)

Have u guys noticed this in other games?


----------



## Megatron (Feb 24, 2006)

mR Yellow said:
			
		

> Are u guys talking about lag or a delay in movement when playing games. ie u will keep moving forward even tho u not pressing any keys for a couple of seconds.?
> 
> Cause that is the problem im having with ATiTool. Problem dissapears when closing it.


Americas Army and Battlefield 2, it really gets u killed fast.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 24, 2006)

can anybody here replicate this 100% ? if yes please contact me on instant messenger and you get to try a few test builds to see if/how this can be fixed


----------



## mR Yellow (Feb 24, 2006)

Megatron said:
			
		

> Americas Army and Battlefield 2, it really gets u killed fast.



I've noticed it in BF2 aswell...problem occurs very quick in BF2.
This is a definite problem and have noticed it since Beta10/11.

I have also mentioned this problem to W1zzard before too.
*Edit - W1zzard, i see u beat me to it.


----------



## BlackShadow (Feb 26, 2006)

I have lame graphics card but im not getting of these problems.


----------



## Megatron (Feb 26, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> can anybody here replicate this 100% ? if yes please contact me on instant messenger and you get to try a few test builds to see if/how this can be fixed


When Im sure that I am running stable Ill get back to u, if u havent found someone else to test yet.  Just need to have a good session to see I have no probs without ATItool.  Im currently on 5.13 cats so I may update to 6.2 to check I still dont have this problem.  So far it hasnt reoccured.


----------



## CrunchTime (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, I can replicate this 100% of the time.  By enabling ATI tool while I play, I get this "lag" very often, it's quite annoying.

Since I've closed the program etc - it's gone away.  I'd still like to manage my fan clocks in 2d/3d though without having to do it manually


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Mar 7, 2006)

WOW! that's really wierd. i don't get these problems at all but i do get other problems with steam games(CS:S and DoD:S) when Vertical Sync is enabled. framerate drops 40 frames from 96 fps to 55 fps.


----------



## gun_victim7 (Mar 7, 2006)

*CS:S LAGs aswell, NEED HELP*

Iam getting same problem in source aswell, i have no fan controls.
game is really randomly laggy dosent happen when theres no ati tool.

please help


----------

